# Alternative flash pour Ubuntu 6.10 PPC



## ice (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,


je me permets de poster ici, car aillant effectué des recherches sans résultats, je me tourne vers vous.

Je voudrais consulter des sites internet qui ont besoin de flash pour être visionné, mais malheureusement j'ai appris que flash n'est pas disponible pour les versions PPC de linux.

Je souhaiterais donc savoir s'il n'y a pas une alternative possible.


Merci davance. Cordialement.


----------



## Zeusviper (9 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
je ne pense pas que &#231;a va beaucoup t'avancer pour les vid&#233;os flash du net mais juste au cas o&#249; : flash 6 tourne sous linux ppc. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117774
pour les versions plus r&#233;centes, une p&#233;tition tra&#238;ne quelque part!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2006)

Plus grand chose de compatible avec flash 6 maintenant... (de toute façon, flash, c'est le mal. )


----------



## ice (11 Décembre 2006)

Comment dois-je faire alors? je ne peux donc pas consulter ces sites?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2006)

ice a dit:


> Comment dois-je faire alors? je ne peux donc pas consulter ces sites?



Si t'as de la chance, le site proposera une version HTML. Malheureusement, c'est de plus en plus rare maintenant... 

Sinon, je ne vois rien d'autre. Désolé...


----------



## Tiki10 (12 Décembre 2006)

Patience, le salut des utilisateurs de LinuxPPC et de flash viendra peut-être de la PS3.


Tiki


----------



## purestyle (12 Décembre 2006)

Salut

y'a un truc qui s'appelle Gnash : http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/

C'est encore aux balbutiement.


----------

